# Binding width and angles



## radride (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello

Can someone explain to me the advantages of aggressive angles? I can't seem to appreciate any substantial benefit from riding at 24/9 over 18/3 which is what I am currently comfortable on, however I feel like I lack adequate time to truly compare as I don't ride too frequently and I am always trying different things. I am high intermediate rider and love to bomb but am working on advancing my technique so I can find steeper and less crowded areas to gogo.

Also, I am experimenting not only with angles but width as well. My body composition makes picking equipment a bit of a pain. I am 5'5-5'6 and around 160lbs, pretty solid, with short legs and 7.5 boot size. Because of my riding style and body composition, I am stuck in between a rock and a hard place with having to set my bindings as narrow as they can possibly get on boards that match my weight (and on a side note, "too wide" for my boot size). The question is whether there is any significant drawback for such a narrow stance on a 156cm board and if I should try riding wider or sizing down (which would mean I am too heavy for the board).

Long winded, I know. Anything constructive is greatly appreciated.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

First, whatever you're comfortable with is the best setup. I have a crazy friend who uses a (+30, -30) duck stance (you read that right, 60 degrees between the feet) on a LibTech TRS and is one of the fastest riders I know.

Also, I'm also a fan of making drastic changes to a single thing at a time and trying to get used to that before I change again. You probably won't feel much of a difference with 3-6 degree shifts in binding angle if you don't ride frequently. Which means...it probably doesn't really matter that much. That said:

I started riding at "aggressive" angles (+30, +9) in the 90's when both feet facing forward was the ultimate in snowboard fashion. My board had something like a 6" setback and was very, very directional. Some advantages of learning that way were that it was more apparent and natural to get your weight low and on your front foot and "attack" the mountain than it is with a duck stance. You're also facing forward with your body more, which I think helps with weight distribution. I didn't learn to ride switch though until I got a different board.

Now I ride with a duck stance (+18, -18) because I ride switch a lot. It also has the advantage of reducing the toe drag slightly for my 10.5 boots. One thing about that stance is that because your heels are pointed toward each other you can ride a wider stance width as far as how far apart the bindings are on the board. If you think about a stance width as a measurement not between the center of your feet but as a measurement between your heels (which measures how far apart your legs are) you'll see that a 23" duck vs. 23" non-duck stance are *not* equal.

So maybe if you'd like to try a wider stance but have short legs you could go for some form of duck stance. I ride that way even on my more freeride boards because it's what I'm used to.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The advantage of aggressive angles is to eliminate boot out as best you can. That's why you see carver setups with super skinny boards and super extreme angles.
Extreme angles can also make or break a board for people with huge feet.


Some people just like it for comfort.

IMO just do what feels good.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m 5’5” 170lb. Aggressive rider but don’t consider myself an “expert”. I ride a 159 and don’t have any problems with the stance on the board. Duck has definitely helped with my stance width as others have alluded.

But I’m still figuring it out. Wondering what people think about differences between forward and rear angles—how it changes your response time etc. or is it just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I was riding with a forward stance "because it was better for carving" but found it stressed my rear knee. Then I saw a Ryan Knapton video and went to a forward-duck with a wide stance (for my height) and I'm really settled.


----------



## lonetrader514 (Dec 9, 2019)

BoardieK said:


> I was riding with a forward stance "because it was better for carving" but found it stressed my rear knee. Then I saw a Ryan Knapton video and went to a forward-duck with a wide stance (for my height) and I'm really settled.


What is the world is a forward-duck stance? Personally I like duck but sometimes its tough to crave with it. Forward stance is just uncomfortable for me as I like to ride switch.


----------

